# has ayone had ovarian driiling and dye test, new here!



## kelseyxxxx (May 28, 2012)

Hiya everyone was just wondering how OD goes and how long after you can concieve  
Any feedback or advice would be helpful
thanks   xxx


----------



## kelseyxxxx (May 28, 2012)

Forgot to say I'm nervous and booked in for 10th of July   xxx


----------



## inthepink (Apr 26, 2012)

Hi, I had ovarian drilling in December 2007 and conceived in February 2008. Like you I have pcos and after drilling was prescribed 100mg clomid which obviously did the trick I now have a beautiful little girl. I had the procedure repeated in September 2011 and again was prescribed 100mg which I took for 6 months but unfortunately it hasn't be successful this time round. But I am grateful for my little miracle and just going through a round of ivf in the hope of giving her a little brother or sister. I do wish you all the happiness and success with your operation. don't worry its not too painful as it is key hole my tip would be to drink peppermint water as they blow your tummy up it helps with the pain from the gas trying to leave your body . Good luck x


----------



## kelseyxxxx (May 28, 2012)

Thanks for replying means alot    at least it gives me hope   I wish you all the best to hun   your 2nd miracle will happen   xxx


----------



## Chelle868 (Apr 27, 2012)

Hya,
Just got back from the hospital at 6pm from having dye test and ovarian drilling. I was like you and really nervous! There's nothing to be nervous about at all. I'm just a bit bloated n if I stay lying down I'm fine but when I move I'm a bit stiff in the stomach area but its not painful.  Try not to get too worried about it (easier said than done!) Xxx


----------



## kelseyxxxx (May 28, 2012)

Thankyou chelle868  
How are you feeling today?
I don't feel as nervous now so thanks   
Are they putting you on clomid soon?
What time did you go in and how long were you in there for?
Best of luck  
hope you don't have any pain
xxxx


----------



## Chelle868 (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm a just a bit achy in my stomach n a little sore where the cuts are but its not bad at all. I feel much better than I thought I would. I went to the hospital at 8am n was told I was last on the list for the op! They took me down to theatre at 10.50am (the time between 8 n 10.50 went so quick!) The last thing I remember is looking at the clock at 11am n them asking if I felt sleepy n I said no, next thing I'm being woke up in the recovery room n its 12.30! Haha. When I woke up I just had the feeling of a bad period pain so they gave me sum pain killers n it went straight away. I was back on the ward at 1pm. They like you to stay in bed for a bit then try n get up to the toilet n have something to eat. I felt fine but wasn't aloud home til 5pm coz my blood pressure was too low (I always have low blood pressure but they said this was a bit too low!) They told me that my dye test was normal n that they'd removed cysts from my ovaries but haven't told me the next step. I have to wait 6weeks for my appointment with the consultant to find out more. Hope this helps! Just ask if u want any more info.


----------



## kelseyxxxx (May 28, 2012)

Was your operation on nhs or private hun?
It doesn't sound that bad actually I think you just automatically think of the worse haha  
Glad your not in much pain hun  
Thanks for all the info it means alot  
What are you seeing the consultant for? Is it so you know what to do next?
And did you ask for the appointment or did they give you it  
thank you for replying to my messages means alot xxxx


----------



## Chelle868 (Apr 27, 2012)

It was on the nhs, they said it wud be a 3month wait but I only had to wait 3weeks which was brilliant but very scary! N Yeh I think every1 thinks the worst. I've been doin a lot of sleeping since the op! I went to bed at 10 last night, woke up at 7 then fell back to sleep at 930 n woke up at 11! Haha. 
They gave me the 6week appointment to talk about the next steps. I can't wait.


----------



## kelseyxxxx (May 28, 2012)

Mine is on nhs too  
they said to me it would be a 6-8 week wait for the op!
Only 12 days till my operation now  
Its like a waiting game I hate waiting haha  
Bet your glad it's done and can't wait to start trying  
I wish you all the best  
Sending baby dust your way xxxx


----------



## Chelle868 (Apr 27, 2012)

Not long now for u to wait, waiting is the worst part! You'll have to let me know how you get on. We can't wait to start trying, very exiting! Xx


----------



## Frustrated Girl (Sep 7, 2011)

Hi Ladies, hope you don't mind me jumping in here. I am actually posting for a friend who is not signed uo to FF but is nervous about going in to have ovarian drilling next week. Her big concern is that reading everyone else's experiences people seem to go for OD after Clomid and other things have not worked. She has however never taken Clomid and wonders whether this should be tried first? Do you know anything about having the op before other methods have been tried? Is this normal? Any other advice you can offer would be much appreciated. She has polycystic ovaries (but not PCOS), endometriosis and has not had periods for some time...it's knowing where to start! Thanks lots x


----------



## Chelle868 (Apr 27, 2012)

Hya, I got told at my first appointment to have the lap, dye and ovarian drilling. I was nervous too but I guess its a good idea to do the op before the meds so they can see if there's any blockages or things they can't pick up on a scan. I'm currently waiting for my follow up appointment, so we'll see if they start me on any meds this time.


----------



## kelseyxxxx (May 28, 2012)

Hiya
I'm having my OD done in 7 days.
I was very nervous too my Gynaecologist advised me to have OD first then treatment as it may respond better. I haven't tried any med's yet but will be after OD 

I would advise your friend to have OD anyway cos it will defo help 
Here if needed xxx


----------



## kelseyxxxx (May 28, 2012)

Hi chelle.  
I know waiting is awful only 7 days left so not too long  
Of course ill let u know how it goes. 
How are you now hun?
How long till your appointment?xxxx


----------



## kelseyxxxx (May 28, 2012)

Only 4 days to go till my OD  
Will inform all about how it goes  
Abit nervous but that's just with waiting  
Hope everyone is okay xxxx


----------



## kelseyxxxx (May 28, 2012)

Had my ovarian drilling on Tuesday in pain but getting there. Have an appointment in six weeks to find out what's next  xxxx


----------



## kelseyxxxx (May 28, 2012)

hey everyone 
how are you?
just had my lap and dye and ovarian drilling tuesday.
In alot of pain slowly recovering haha
just got my appointment through for the follow up 
hope your all doing okay    xxx


----------



## Chelle868 (Apr 27, 2012)

Hi Kelsey how r u? I had my lap n dye 2weeks n 3 days ago, went back to work today but was in a bit of pain n still tired! Did u get good results from your lap and dye? Xx


----------



## kelseyxxxx (May 28, 2012)

Hiya chelle  
I'm not to bad in pain but coping haha 
Well both tubes are good, both ovaries shown pcos.
There was nothing else wrong  
got appointment in 6 weeks to see if I get meds.
how are you?xxxx


----------



## kelseyxxxx (May 28, 2012)

Hiya everyone how are you all 
Had the operation 11 days ago finally back to my self.
Have been in abit of pain but much better today 
any questions just ask  xxx


----------



## Chelle868 (Apr 27, 2012)

Yeh I'm fine thanks Kelsey. Glad your feeling back to normal. It took me a while to get better coz I was bad and didn't rest enough! Ooppsss! I'm just exited to go for my six week appointment to see what they say. It's on 15th august, I can't wait. Xx


----------



## kelseyxxxx (May 28, 2012)

All I did was rest until I felt better haha  
Not long to wait then mines a week after yours  
I'm excited too xxx


----------



## kelseyxxxx (May 28, 2012)

Hiya all  
How are all my friends  
Xxx


----------

